# ipod touch bloqué



## i.tof (28 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
Suite a l installation de plusieurs applications directement depuis le store ds l ipod, je ne peut plus redemarrer mon iPod ( je ne sais pas si cela est la cause). 
Cela fait trois semaines maintenant.
iPod touch V1, plus du tout sous garantie.
Il reste bloqué sur la page noire, avec logo pomme apple.
J ai deja été voir sur le site d apple, concernant la reinisialisation de l appareil.
Cela ne marche pas.
Branché sur mon macbook, c est la meme chose, iTunes ne ce lance pas.
Quelqu un aurait une autre procedure de reinisialisation ???
merci !!!


----------



## BigMac50 (28 Avril 2010)

Salut tu as essaye le hard reboot ou pas ? 

Bouton home + on/off ?


----------



## i.tof (28 Avril 2010)

oui bien sur, c est la seule solution proposé par apple pour reinisialiser l ipod


----------



## BigMac50 (28 Avril 2010)

tu l'as jailbreak ou pas ? as tu essayer de le brancher sur un pc ?


----------



## i.tof (29 Avril 2010)

non
jamais utlisé de pc de ma vie et windows je n y comprends rien
cela fait plus de 10 ans que je suis sur mac.


----------



## BigMac50 (29 Avril 2010)

Salut je sais que Ca fais mal mais si il est réconnu par le pc tu pourra alors faire un restore et donc le faire ensuite repassser sur mac


----------



## i.tof (29 Avril 2010)

J ai reussi !!!!

En fait ce n est pas expliqué par Apple, et je l ai trouvé par hazard :

Allumer itunes. Brancher l ipod.
Presser les deux boutons (allumage et home)de l ipod en meme temps.
Au bout de 10 secondes, il se relance
NE PAS RELACHER LES BOUTON
30 secondes plus tard il se relance de nouveau en mode restauration forcé, iTunes le detecte et propose de remettre tout a zero et de retelecharger la derniere version du logiciel.


----------



## mario506 (9 Mai 2010)

bonjour....jai un ipod touch 32g neuf...avec un ecran bloquer...jexplique...jai essayer de le jailbreaker(pas  fin ca)et apres plusieurs essai  il a bloquer....ne veut plus ouvrir.....jai essayer de maintenir les bouton   on/off et menu...rien ne marche...jai un pc avec windows xp.....


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2010)

Et bien, c'est dommage, il va falloir en racheter un nouveau 


Sinon, restaure-le avec iTunes.


----------

